# Early MX Leader seat stays...



## fusiongary (Aug 22, 2012)

I took a real gamble this week and bought a storage unit full of crap, all because I saw the head tube and fork of an MX Leader peeking out from amongst the piles of worthless junk. This frame has what I would call a 25-foot paint job, meaning that it looks pretty great from across the street, but not as nice up close. 
Here is my question:
What tubes were used for the seat stays on the early MXL's?
The stays on this frame are angular instead of round, and lack the merckx logo near the seat lug. 
Thanks in advance for your positive input on this.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I remember seeing elsewhere in this forum that there were a couple of different styles of seatstay ends used on the MX Leaders. 

I hope you paid a decent price, and that the frame is in good condition otherwise.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

There must be dozens of versions of the MXL, with/without seatstay caps.
There were also Corsa frames made out of MAX before the Leader was introduced.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

My 1993 MXL has squarish seatstays and they are brazed to the rear of the seattube/seatpost lug.


----------



## Emerxil (Nov 21, 2019)

Early ( angular, fastback, no-logo stays): Columbus Max; medium (stays attached to the sides of the rear lug, no-logo ) and late ( classic, Corsa Extra-like, stays attached to the sides of the rear lug, EM logo ): Columbus SLX. There were only these 3 types (dozens?. There was no Corsa Max - there was only Corsa Extra Max...


----------

